# stupid guppy



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

:chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair:
my aggressive female guppy was attacking my new dinosaur bichir in my 55 gallon tank,so i moved it to my ten gallon because i didn't want my bichir to get finrot.the next day,i wake up to my betta missing parts of hiss tail!i have melafix,but can i treat the tank or will i have to seperate him?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can treat the tank with a 1/6 dose of melafix (bettas need a lower dose), but I think you should still separate them. Once a fish starts picking at another fish, it seldom stops and wounds don't heal when they keep getting chewed on. Can you divide the 10?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

emc7 said:


> You can treat the tank with a 1/6 dose of melafix (bettas need a lower dose), but I think you should still separate them. Once a fish starts picking at another fish, it seldom stops and wounds don't heal when they keep getting chewed on. Can you divide the 10?


do you mean like put a divider in the tank or what?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thrift stores sell hurricane lamps?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yea, you can buy dividers or make them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never had a guppy nip fins...


----------

